# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ερώτηση για χήνες ....

## serafeim mak

θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν γνωρίζει κάποιος μεχρι πόσα αυγά πρέπει να αφήνουμε να κλωσσάνε οι χήνές μας.Ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Όσα γεννάνε, τόσα συνήθως και κλωσάν. Εμείς στο χωριό αφήνουμε γύρω στα 11 με 15 αυγά στο κάθε ζευγάρι... περίπου όσα και γεννάνε.

----------


## serafeim mak

Ένας φίλος μου άφησε 18 αυγά στη χήνα,βγήκαν μονό τα 2. Η δικιά μου και τις 2 φορές που κλώσσησε εβγαλε 6 στα 6. Θα δεχτεί άραγε η χήνα και μερικά από πάπια ή είναι πολυ βαριά και θα τα σπάσει? Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ή μόνο από χήνα, ή μόνο από πάπια... όχι από δύο διαφορετικά πουλιά ταυτόχρονα!  :Happy:  
Θα το καταλάβει και θα απομακρύνει είτε τα δικά της είτε της πάπιας... αλλά δεν τίθεται θέμα να σπάσει τα αυγά πάπιας καθήμενη πάνω τους... είναι προσεκτικά πτηνα!  :winky:

----------


## serafeim mak

Νομίζω οτι θα αρχίσει και η δεύτερη χήνα να κάνει αυγά σύντομα γιατί την είδα να ψάχνει για φωλιά σήμερα. Η πρώτη έχει ήδη γεννήσει 3. Μάλλον θα αφήσω την μεγάλη που είναι πιο έμπειρη να τα κλωσσήσει και στην μικρή θα βάλω από πάπια και οτι γίνει.

----------


## serafeim mak

Τί σας έλεγα χτες? Σήμερα το απόγευμα ήρθε ο παππούς βόλτα στο κτήμα και μεσα σε ένα βαρέλι που έφτιαξα για να φωλιάσει η μικρή χήνα βρήκε ενα αυγό! Το αστείο όμως είναι η αντίδραση του που δεν είχε ξαναδεί αυγό χήνας και νόμιζε οτι είναι από κότα τρίκροκο!Νομίζω οτι δεν θα αργήσουν πολύ να κλωσσήσουν!

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλή επιτυχία!!  :Happy:

----------

